# Top Ten Digital Photography Tips



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Remembered I'd saved this URL after reading a few of the tips already posted ... now I know where I heard (read) about that polarized sunglasses trick. 

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/10/22/digi_photo_tips.html


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks Pelican! Those are some really great tips. I will have to try some.


----------

